# ملف لحساب كمية الهواء تبعا لعدد مرات التغيير بالساعه



## dido067 (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته. اقدم لاخواني في الملتقى برنامج بسيط لحساب كمية ال cfm حسب عدد مرات تغيير الهواء. نرجو ان يحوز على رضاكم و نعدكم بالمزيد ان شاء الله ان كان في العمر بقية. نسألكم الدعاء بظهر الغيب. 
أخوكم
م. وائل عبد الحكيم


----------



## mohamed mech (4 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
فعلا بسيط جدا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور حبيبي


----------



## الدكة (4 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك

جاري التحميل


----------



## dido067 (5 فبراير 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً
> فعلا بسيط جدا


 
شكرا على ردك الايجابي..


----------



## dido067 (5 فبراير 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووور حبيبي


 
شكرا على ردك الايجابي..


----------



## dido067 (5 فبراير 2009)

الدكة قال:


> مشكور وبارك الله فيك
> 
> جاري التحميل


 

بارك الله فيك و اتمنى ان يكون مفيد بالنسبة لك.


----------



## amr fathy (5 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (9 فبراير 2009)

حبيبى الملف فعلا جميل و قيمه صحيحه
بس افضل فى الحاجات البسيطه خصوصا ان الناس تبقى عارفه تحسبها ازاى و بعدين تبقى تستخدم البرامج و الملفات عشان اختصار الوقت لكن الاساس اننا نكون بنعرف نحسب
عموما طريقه الحساب هى كالتالى
واضح من وحده القياس انها معدل تدفق حجمى
يعنى حجم فى زمن معين
و بالنسبه لل cfm هو قدم مكعب لكل دقيقه
فعشان نوصل لده نحول المعطيات لكده
يعنى نجيب الحجم بالقدم المكعب و لو معندناش غير بالمتر يبقى نحسب الحجم بالمتر وبعدين نضربه فى 35.78 عشان نحوله للقدم المكعب
بعدين نضرب القيمه دى فى عدد مرات تغير الهواء بالساعه (بيجى من الجداول على حسب نوع المكان)
و طبعا عشان معدل التغير بالساعه يبقى لازم نقسم على 60 عشان نحوله بالدقيقه
و كده تبقى القيمه اتعرفت
بس ده ميمنعش ان الملف فعلا جميل و مفيد و مظبوط كمان يا باشا
بس ليا طلب من الجميع
يا ريت بلاش اللى هيحط ملف فيه معادلات يبقى يعمل له قفل عشان كده مش بنعرف المعادله المستخدمه اللى هى لو عرفنا يبقى استفدنا اكتر من الملف نفسه و هنبقى شغالين على اساس و على معرفه و ليش كالحمار يحمل اسفارا
شكرا لاى حد بيحاول يفيد الناس بعلمه


----------



## dido067 (10 فبراير 2009)

zanitty قال:


> حبيبى الملف فعلا جميل و قيمه صحيحه
> بس افضل فى الحاجات البسيطه خصوصا ان الناس تبقى عارفه تحسبها ازاى و بعدين تبقى تستخدم البرامج و الملفات عشان اختصار الوقت لكن الاساس اننا نكون بنعرف نحسب
> عموما طريقه الحساب هى كالتالى
> واضح من وحده القياس انها معدل تدفق حجمى
> ...


 


شكرا اولا على ردك. و على فكره موضوع قفل الخلايا مش سببه انانيه و لا اني اخبي حاجه لأن الموضوع معروف و مش اختراع مني ولا حاجه فقط عشان ما يحصلش تغيير في المعادلات و تصبح النتائج غير صحيحه


----------



## bobstream (10 فبراير 2009)

شكراا لك أخي على البرنامج


----------



## dido067 (10 فبراير 2009)

bobstream قال:


> شكراا لك أخي على البرنامج


 

شكرا لردك. و اتمنى يكون مفيد لكم.


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (11 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يجازيك خير ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## zanitty (11 فبراير 2009)

dido067 قال:


> شكرا اولا على ردك. و على فكره موضوع قفل الخلايا مش سببه انانيه و لا اني اخبي حاجه لأن الموضوع معروف و مش اختراع مني ولا حاجه فقط عشان ما يحصلش تغيير في المعادلات و تصبح النتائج غير صحيحه


 حبيبى انا مش بتكلم عليك انت تحديدا و على فكره حتى الخلايا المقفوله ممكن تتفك من جوه الاكسل من غير برنامج يفك الباس ورد و لا حاجه و انا حتى لما فكيته لقيت الصف اللى فيه المعادله معموله اخفاء و ده اللى مينفعش اظهره حتى بالكود من جوا الاكسل لكن مش مهم انا كنت عاوز اشوف المعادله مش اكتر
و على فكره
انا و الله ما بتكلم عليك انت تحديدا و لا بقول انك انانى لاننا بنعمل كده من غير اصلا ما ناخد بالنا ان ده ممكن يعطل حد و عشان كده حبيت الفت الانتباه مش اكتر و المفروض اننا كناس متعلمه يبقى اللى بيشتغل ياخد باله من الخلايا اللى فيها المعادلات
ملحوظه اخيره
انا نفسى لما بعمل فايلات كده بقفل الخلايا عشان بخاف الملفات بتاعتى حد يفتحها و ميتعاملش معاها صح
فغمش عارف طب نعمل ايه
نقفل و اللا نسيبها مفتوحه
اقول لك
نقفلها بس نشرح للناس المعادلات فى صفحه منفصله و نشرح لهم طريقه الحساب
معلش صدعتكوا يا شباب


----------



## dido067 (13 فبراير 2009)

المهندسة جهاد قال:


> ربنا يجازيك خير ويوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


 

و اياكم يا باشمهندسه. و شكرا على التصويت و الرد.


----------



## dido067 (13 فبراير 2009)

zanitty قال:


> حبيبى انا مش بتكلم عليك انت تحديدا و على فكره حتى الخلايا المقفوله ممكن تتفك من جوه الاكسل من غير برنامج يفك الباس ورد و لا حاجه و انا حتى لما فكيته لقيت الصف اللى فيه المعادله معموله اخفاء و ده اللى مينفعش اظهره حتى بالكود من جوا الاكسل لكن مش مهم انا كنت عاوز اشوف المعادله مش اكتر
> و على فكره
> انا و الله ما بتكلم عليك انت تحديدا و لا بقول انك انانى لاننا بنعمل كده من غير اصلا ما ناخد بالنا ان ده ممكن يعطل حد و عشان كده حبيت الفت الانتباه مش اكتر و المفروض اننا كناس متعلمه يبقى اللى بيشتغل ياخد باله من الخلايا اللى فيها المعادلات
> ملحوظه اخيره
> ...


 

شكرا لتوضيح وجهة نظرك و الحقيقه انا اتفهم تماما وجهة نظرك المحترمه و اوعدك ان شاء الله اني آخد بنصيحتك اذا قدمت اي حاجه تانيه للملتقى. و شكرا


----------



## مهنديان (14 فبراير 2009)

*تحية طيبة*

اخي العزيز
وفقك الله لما فيه خير لامة سيد المرسلين
مهند الخزرجي


----------



## dido067 (14 فبراير 2009)

مهنديان قال:


> اخي العزيز
> وفقك الله لما فيه خير لامة سيد المرسلين
> مهند الخزرجي


 
جزاك الله خيرا أخ مهند


----------



## dido067 (14 فبراير 2009)

amr fathy قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
و بارك الله فيك أخي عمرو


----------



## dido067 (14 فبراير 2009)

amr fathy قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
و بارك الله فيك أخي عمرو


----------



## رشيد سامر (15 فبراير 2009)

بارك اللة فيك ويزيد من حسناتك


----------



## dido067 (15 فبراير 2009)

رشيد سامر قال:


> بارك اللة فيك ويزيد من حسناتك


 
بارك الله فيك اخ رشيد. و شكرا لك.


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (22 أغسطس 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا*​


----------



## السيدعبدالمجيد (22 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنا من الاخ الكريم لو يقوم بعمل جدول يضم جميع الاماكن وعدد مرات تغيير الهواء لهذة الاماكن .مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## Aljasos (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا شباب انا مو قادر انزل البرنامج كل ما اظغط عليه ما بيطلعلي شي بدي البرنامج ضروري لو سمحتو


----------



## emara1955 (2 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## pora (2 يناير 2010)

شكرا للاضافه الجميله والملف الاجمل


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسام محمد (4 أغسطس 2010)

برنامج سهل وبسيط وكتير حلو 
الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## اسامة اشرى (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررر


----------



## dido067 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لجميع الأخوه على الردود و التشجيع و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elomda_5 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجزاك الله عنا وعن اخوانك كل الخير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 ديسمبر 2011)

سكرا على هاي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## safaadvd (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
لاشيء لا ينفع
كل شيء ينفع


----------



## اسلام عنان (17 مارس 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً
> فعلا بسيط جدا



اللهم اميين


----------



## hikal007 (17 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## prof didamony (1 مايو 2013)

متميز جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moatazall (29 مايو 2013)

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## mahmood mrbd (29 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير ..فعلا بسيط ومفيد


----------



## kobani81 (2 يونيو 2013)

مشكور ياهندسه على الملف وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان الجوجة (27 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## omer1986 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مش عارف احمل الملف هو فين لو سمحتم


----------



## Adel _ treas (5 فبراير 2014)

أشكرك على معلوماتك القيمة وفي ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## ابراهيم فاخوري (13 سبتمبر 2014)

الصراحة برنامج غريب جدا 
ممكن نسنخدم الحاسبة افضل منه
انا لا ادري لماذا يخفي المعادلات اللي هي اولويات
المساحة=الطول * العرض*الارتفاع
required air flow=area x air change m3/h
للتحويل من m3/h الى L/s نقسم على 3.6
للتحويل من L/s الى cfm نضرب ب 2.118
هذا هو البرنامج يا شباب


----------



## rania ramadan (13 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng. Memo (13 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## eng_m_fatah (14 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ارفق لكم جدول عدد مرات التغير في الهواء لكل مكان
No of air change 
http://web.fscj.edu/Mark.Bowman/handouts/Air Change Rates.pdf


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور ملف ممتاز 
و تعليق استاذنا زانيتي جزاكما الله خيرا وضّح لمن لا يعلم مصدر الحسبة اصلها و فصلها 
و حلا لهذه الاشكالية ياريت اللي بيتكرم بملف مماثل في اي مجال يكتب تعليق اسفل الجدول يذكر فيه مصادر بياناته المدرجة في الجدول و معادلات الحساب تفاديا لحيرة البعض و اضافة المصداقية من خلال معرفة مصادر المعلومة 
و هذا التعليق لا يقلل من قيمة عملكم و هو زهرة يانعة في بستان المنتدي يضاف اليه من زميل كل فترة زهرة جديدة 
 
اطال الله عمرك و جزاكم كل خير و ياريت تتكرم بملف مماثل لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكي لمجاري الهواء مع شرح مبسط 
موفق دائما و أهلا بكم معطاء في ملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## samiribrahim (15 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا برنامج بسيط ورائع


----------



## samiribrahim (15 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا بسيط ورائع


----------



## AHMADBHIT (15 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا بس ياريت ياهندسة لو يكون في البرنامج مكان نضع فية المساحة لان حضرتك في بعض الاحيان بيكون الغرفة غير مربعة لو في امكانية تعملة تكون كويسة ولو ينفع تضع عدد تغير الهواء تكون مختارة زي الهاب وهكذا


----------



## سامي الحرداني (16 سبتمبر 2014)

شكر على المجهود


----------



## alaa elkilany (27 أكتوبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> حبيبى الملف فعلا جميل و قيمه صحيحه
> بس افضل فى الحاجات البسيطه خصوصا ان الناس تبقى عارفه تحسبها ازاى و بعدين تبقى تستخدم البرامج و الملفات عشان اختصار الوقت لكن الاساس اننا نكون بنعرف نحسب
> عموما طريقه الحساب هى كالتالى
> واضح من وحده القياس انها معدل تدفق حجمى
> ...


 والله ياهندسة انت برنس 
يعنى المهندس المحترم اللى نزل الاكسل شيت هو تمام وكل حجة بس فية 2من الغيوب اولا قافل المعادلات يعنى اللى مش فاهم مش هيعرف وثانيا انة عامل دعايا وشغل والوان فى البرنامج وشكرا ليك على كل حال


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جدول عدد مرات التغير في الهواء لكل مكان
غير مدرج به دورات المياه ( العامة - الخاصة)​


----------



## zanitty (29 أكتوبر 2014)

Ahmed meca 88 قال:


> جدول عدد مرات التغير في الهواء لكل مكان
> غير مدرج به دورات المياه ( العامة - الخاصة)​


موجوده فى اشرى 62 بالوحده و ليس بعدد مرات التغيير


----------



## saedsy (7 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم لماذا لاتظهر عندي الملفات المرفقة غير مفعلة على التاب والجوال.في. كل الملتقى شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## ahmadkhaled (7 يونيو 2015)

يارك الله بك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (18 يوليو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 يوليو 2015)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## meskif (24 يوليو 2015)

مشكور على هذا العمل


----------



## engineer76 (3 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله بيك وزادك علما


----------



## noreldin2000 (4 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وما زال النفع مستمرا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (4 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا علي الشيت ممتاز


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 سبتمبر 2016)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (13 أكتوبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

